# what breed is this? tippler??



## moein (Mar 18, 2012)

what breed do you think this is???
what are tipplers? how do they fly? 
they are YB i bought.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

I see threads like this often. Did the person you bought them from tell you what they are? I'm kind of confused to how this happens.
They could be Tipplers. Many flying breeds look the same.
No one could tell you positively, yes they are. They are not distinctive like owls or Arch Angels ect.
Personally I don think they are tipplers. Head seems a little to puffy, beak a little long on the black on and the color of the silver throws me off as well.
With that said I have Tipplers with flat and rounds heads, also have some short beaks and some a little longer.
I am however willing to be wrong about m opinion.

Tipplers fly, fly, and fly a little more.
They are in no way a performance flyer. They kit up or in other words fly as a flock. Many performance flyers do not do this. They also do not route far at all, meaning they usually stay very close to the loft. Contrary to popular (ignorant) belief *tipplers are not high flyers* and I dont believe that was ever the intention behind breeding them. 
Originally breed for competition flying ( duration being the only thing judged) they need to stay low ( and close) enough to be seen at least once a hour.
For a whole lot more on them do a web search for Jack Prescott as he has much to say about them.

Once you get these birds up in the air it won't take too long to find out of they are tippers or perhaps rollers or a tumbler breed.


----------



## moein (Mar 18, 2012)

thanks so much for the good info. 
so once they are in the air how can i tell ?


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Well they are young so whatever they are their flying will probably change. If they kit up and don't tumbler I think it would be safe to say they are tipplers.
So what makes you question what they are?


----------



## moein (Mar 18, 2012)

well i got these and a pair of iranian high flyers. the guy that i got from said these are tipplers and said that its harder for hawks to catch these Vs. iranians. so i want to bread these. if they are not pure i don't want to breed them. also i want to let you know that the black now is only 2 months old the other one is 5 months. pleas take a look at my iranians and let me know. 

When i was a little boy i had pigeons, and i love them. but since we move to america, and lived in an apartment i could not keep any. but now I in house again, and have started my childhood passion. So I'm learning and any info i got is very much appreciated. 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f39/are-these-iranian-high-flyers-60317.html?highlight=iranian


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

They could be. Let me put one thing clear. English tipplers are the only true tippler breed. They are the breed that should be called "tipplers". Some people have started calling other breeds tipplers. Like Pakistanis high flyers some people call Pakistani tipplers.

That being said tipplers spand the globe and they have been worked on by many different people and they have a many different breeds in them. The looks of the head, body, so on can change. That being said your birds heads look a little different but that's just my obvervation. I have birds from many different lofts and there's a good difference in some. Mainly head and body size and wing broadness. 

All that being said they could be. If they were sold as tipplers then I would probably say you have a good chance of them being tipplers. As far as flying is concerned, yes, they are better flyers than Iranian. In my opinion the two best flying breeds in he pigeon world are tipplers and homers. They do entirely different things though so you can compare them to each other well. Tipplers fly, they love flying over the loft for log periods of time. Homers do not do that but are bred to fly home. Which tipplers can also do to a certain amount, a notable amount. But they were not bred for that. But as for those who can stand the best against hawks I would say those two.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

I am just curious, about the price for the tipplers and Iranians. So if they fly and do not tumble then they are tipplers? Whatever breed they are, I hope they fly good and give you good flying and looking babies.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

I think We can not judge them now they are very young

but they look like oriental tumblers


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

hamlet said:


> I am just curious, about the price for the tipplers and Iranians. So if they fly and do not tumble then they are tipplers? Whatever breed they are, I hope they fly good and give you good flying and looking babies.


Well I have no clue what he paid but most Tipplers go for $10 some good competition birds $100. Iranians carry a larger price tag usually around $25-$50.
If they don't tumbler I would assume they are Tipplers yes. I don't know of any other flying breeds that fly like them and look like them.


----------

